
Effective immediately Sheprd child transport service will cease operations - ilamont
https://www.sheprd.com
======
mswen
I empathize with the CEO who wrote this. Heartbreaking in many ways to let go
and shut down when it seems so close to making it to profitable status.

I was an early employee of a venture funded start-up that also had to face up
to the fact that it was running out of money and series B wasn't going to
happen because investors had gotten spooked.

I know nothing about this start-up other than what I just read, but if the
founder and early employees are on HN and reading this comment, know that you
have my respect for everything you accomplished, for the seemingly
straightforward way you are communicating the shutdown.

May you find your next venture or steps in life equally as rewarding in the
process but more profitable in the outcome.

